# Got into a mess of em tonight



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Funny how the bite can change so much from system to system. Hit up a flow for a couple hours tonight and found the bite absolutely on fire. At one point I had 4 Eyes hooked up back-to-back. Got a limit easy, lost/released about 3-4 more. All eaters, nothing big...but wait till that full moon and it will be ON for the bigguns!

Every one of them caught on my handpours, which some of you may recall I started pouring years ago, only to loose interest once I perfected them. Actually went as far as to start my own company but couldn't find people to help so they went by the wayside until Clayton offered to give me a hand and resurrect them, and resurrect them we did! Took some tips from Joshy's/Slims play book and reeled them real slow and pulled the "lift and fall" technique and the eyes would just crush em, sure enough they inhaled them just like everyone has been saying about joshy's swims. 



















If you guys are looking for a new tactic trust me im sold! Swimbaits are the way to go!

Might start selling them at some point but until then give joshy's a try, and follow what him/slim recommend, they definitely have the presentation down to a science .


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice! Glad to see the river fish are biteing for you. And yea ive been hooked on swims this fall. The have gotten me alot of fish so far. I still havent quite mastered the "lift and fall" yet but am working on it. For me realing in steady with a short twitch of the rod every couple ft has been the ticket.
Oh and nice lookin bait you make there!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

who said I was fishing the river? I was below Hoover damit! 

Thanks for the comment - I spent so many months working on them things it isn't funny. The funny thing is that particular bait (which caught every single fish btw) is actually out of my "reject" pile. What I'd always intended to sell looks something like this, although getting them to look this purdy is extremely challenging.










And the "lift and fall" is more or less what alot of guys refer to as "tightlining". Just reeling, stopping, then tightlining the lure slowly down to the bottom, or just trying to keep it level in the water column but at the same time still moving forward (barely) - killer technique.


----------



## Saugeyeaddict (Oct 22, 2011)

Good looking eater! Nice job.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

i knew they would work! they looked great in the test tub, i can only imagine what they looked like in the lake i like that color combination too!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Nice use of large glitter and great looking bait.....how about showing a top view of your extreme model...:T


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

JamesT said:


> Nice use of large glitter and great looking bait.....how about showing a top view of your extreme model...:T


They're actually both the same mold, just a different pouring style (it gets complicated). But just to elaborate a little, well, maybe I shouldn't do that 

And no shad/smallies for me this year, got me heartbroke


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Congrats on eyes yes Hoover dam has been very good. Nice looking bait remember that from the past catching some nice fish. I to have been very busy on them eyes last 2 days mid day bite is hot!! got 27 keeper eyes up to 24 1/2" with alot of 21-23" ones all on the swaggin minnow swimbaits pretty much as you described on a rolling motion ticking bottom and they enhaled it heres one from today. No need for full moon the girls are already feasting!! Keep on pouring A.J. moretime for me to be catching those hoover fish while you and Joshy are busy!!


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

fishslim said:


> Congrats on eyes yes Hoover dam has been very good. Nice looking bait remember that from the past catching some nice fish. I to have been very busy on them eyes last 2 days mid day bite is hot!! got 27 keeper eyes up to 24 1/2" with alot of 21-23" ones all on the swaggin minnow swimbaits pretty much as you described on a rolling motion ticking bottom and they enhaled it heres one from today. No need for full moon the girls are already feasting!! Keep on pouring A.J. moretime for me to be catching those hoover fish while you and Joshy are busy!!


I think I saw you last night Troy... Nice eye, got 7 other night. 3 were fish ohios. You are right about no need for full moon.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Great looking baits. When can we expect to see them in the market place?


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice looking baits & fish AJ, great job


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Very nice fish and baits I need to get my butt out and start hitting the night bite.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

Yo, a.j. you must have gotten bombarded with messages, delete a few so I can message you.


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Dumb question how do you keep these from snagging when fishing rip rap areas? Is there a better jig head to use with them?


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

This is a good question. I have been thinking about purchasing some of Big Joshy's swimbaits or AJ's if they are for sale but like Bimmer said, don't these get snag a lot in rip rap area or rocky areas? Guess it couldn't be any worse then me snagging tons of Vibe's a night!

Thanks,

Matt



Bimmer said:


> Dumb question how do you keep these from snagging when fishing rip rap areas? Is there a better jig head to use with them?


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

takes time to get a feel for it. Don't drop the rod tip (in my opinion) and don't set the hook on every tick. If you have a nice rod it helps to feel the difference.. right slim?
The Vibes work great on the rocks, but you can't fish certain lakes with them. I have found the bigger the rocks the less chance you have to get back your lures when you snag them. Again, just my experience, finally if there is a current you can sometimes play it to get your lure out... but it better be a pretty good current.
The snap technique is always the best to get your line free.
take care
ying


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

claytonhaske said:


> Yo, a.j. you must have gotten bombarded with messages, delete a few so I can message you.


PM box cleared.



Bimmer said:


> Dumb question how do you keep these from snagging when fishing rip rap areas? Is there a better jig head to use with them?





ying6 said:


> takes time to get a feel for it. *Don't drop the rod tip*


Can't emphasize this enough, let the bait drop to the bottom then begin a slow retrive with the rod almost over-extened up twoards the sky, then sort of pivot the rod itself (rather then the tip) back/forth (or up/down).

Also me and johy's swimbaits are more boyount then your typical twister/jig (by design) so they dont fall as fast, and therefore tend to snag up less. Well I take that back, I can't speak for johshy's as I haven't used them but im just guessing his perform similarly to some of mine (I have about 6 different designs.)

Also braid plays a HUGE part in freeing up jigs, literally I get back 70% of my rock-snags with braid, wheras with mono I got back probably 40%, even less if there was current involved.

And mine are not currently for sale, eventually I will sell them but the time just isn't right for me. I will let everyone know when I start to sell them and probably become an OGF sponsor.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

LOL i knew ive should of been fishing the hoover honey hole this hole time! 
Now i know better! 
And thanks for the tips on the lift and fall tech.! Thats has to be why the swimbait bite has slowed down for me. I have been throwing cranks. Next trip im going to try It out and see if i cant getem going on the swims again!
And to the ones asking about snags being bad with the swims, I have found that i get hung up more with twisters them i do with swimbaits. And even using mono like i do, im able to get out more then half of my snags.
If my fav. lake out east is slow for me this weekend im going in search of some river eyes! Ops sorry i mean spillway eyes!


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice fish......Nice baits. It is amazing with all the talent on here that there are any fish left swimming.......


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Wow, beautiful baits. I need to start playing around with that.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice lookin baits. Any way to incorporate scent?


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Haven't really messed around too much with scent, starting to play with it as we speak


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Are these going to be related to the swaggers AJ? Swagger Jr's?!?!?


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Fishingislife said:


> Are these going to be related to the swaggers AJ? Swagger Jr's?!?!?


Ha no, I got a few names in mind, it's going to be awhile anyway before I sell them. Actually pm'd joshy when i first heard he was starting up offering to help/join him but I guess he already has a setup going. Im content now just catching fish with them, pretty cool to like hand sculpt a design basically from scratch, put it through a bunch of modifications, then come out with a lure that kicks ass. I will warn people though that it is not easy and requires alot of time to get down - and thats just the mold making process, not to mention pouring witch is an art in and of itself. Then factor in the expense, Im sure i've spent an easy $2500 over the past few years coming up with my designs. If your buying pre-made molds you just need plastic/coloring/glitter but to be honest alot of the pre made molds were just "meh".


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

Saugeyefisher said:


> LOL i knew ive should of been fishing the hoover honey hole this hole time!


I was wading down there yesterday and almost got run over by a stampede of whitetails. Scared me to death between the deer splashing in the water 15ft from me and the 30 mallard ducks taking off around me!

BTW, no fish


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

Bimmer and Dre,

Another answer to your question has to do with the manner in which a swimbait is rigged. You are fishing a soft bodied bait with the hook above, such that when a swimbait bumps rocks, logs, etc. it's often the _body_ that bumps the obstacle... there is a greater chance it can be lifted and worked the rest of the way in. With a vibe (and a jerkbait for that matter), the hooks are underneath and they are often the first items to come in contact with an obstacle. 

Dre, you were wondering about purchasing some Big Joshy swimmy's - they are the best I've ever used. I am not a swimbait person, but also not stupid enough to smack a gifthorse in the mouth..... I have my share of swimmy's and I know a special piece of work when I see it. They catch fish - period.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Yeah Terry spots were not to productive last night like last couple days so keep at it. A.J. on your baits seeing how they have grub tails and not paddle tails are you having to inject those to get the tail to fill properly. I know on a swimbait with it's paddle tail they pour without injection process but still can be down thru injection process. When my buddy pours his minnow grubs he makes,he has to inject them and it does make getting two color ones tough to do being injected. Those big flakes are tufffffff to work with that is for sure . Good looking bait it is time for catching with them now.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Assassin-Curly-Shad/product/15743/71435
Is this close to the bait you have been using? I agree with Troy the tail is quite different than the one we use but it is interesting. I could see myself tipping this a lot quicker than one of the swims.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Dre, Bye them there great lures! The action is amazeing. And as said and proved on this site a hundred times the put fish on the bank/boat!
In the tackle talk forum theres a good discussion on soft plastic swims! 
Acklac, How long our those baits? And what kind of action compared to a reg. twistertail? Im thinkin with the bigger body you should be getting a decent wobble out of the body, unlike a regular twister? Just curious?
Thanks 
Bobby
Oh and I really like the color of the second bait you posted!
Bobby


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

be careful about judging a baits action by a photo. Yes some baits look alike but that does not mean that they work the same in the water. Its the finer points of a bait that can make all the difference. tail thickness, plastic stiffness, etc can make or break a softbait. I agree with AJ that making a bait from scratch is a very time consuming labor of love that many people dont have the patience for. Sometimes you spend alot of time on a particular design and when its time to test it is nothing but dissapointment! 3rd try for me got a bait that would catch fish well. The ones I use now are try number 13 and 14, just contiuing to tweak the bait for better action. Just started on a new slightly larger size a few nights ago and in my head I was thinking, Oh man not again, its ALOT of work. So AJ, Ill try yours if you try mine! 

It pays off though and I ended up with a bait I love to fish. And Its true the fish really do take the baits deep, I went out for a few minutes along a real clear creek by my house this afternoon to test a new color Im starting to make. Should be a good bait for clear water. Got 2, nice crappie a white bass and 2 smallies. All the fish had the bait buried as deep as it would go. Once again work paying off!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I was fishing with some buds a few weeks back, and we were joking about how many posts sound like an advertisment for Big Joshy swim baits. As this is AJ's post, why don't we keep the BJ pictures out of it. 

By the way, Big Joshy, those swaggin craws look unbelievable! Any way you can tip the claws on the watermelon with some chartreuse? I'm sure I'll be placing an order for a few.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

streamsalker, to keep the peace ill oblige. edited the pic out.

BTW. Im a little uncomfortable with all the HOORA beleive it or not. Its starting to sound to good to be true which usually means something! Anybody thats wondering if its a scheme to push baits just dosent know me very well.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

haha sorry for the confusion joshy. After I saw SS's post I deleted mine and put it in a new thread. Thanks for your reply!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Big Joshy said:


> streamsalker, to keep the peace ill oblige. edited the pic out.
> 
> BTW. Im a little uncomfortable with all the HOORA beleive it or not. Its starting to sound to good to be true which usually means something! Anybody thats wondering if its a scheme to push baits just dosent know me very well.


I know that is sincere, and it speaks volumes. I was also sincere about buying some of your outstanding looking baits.

Folks, honestly, I have never personally met either Acklac or Big Joshy!


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I think Big Joshy just capitalized on interest from people begging slim and anyone that had them for some. AJ is using similar tactics. I'm sure both are good baits otherwise they wouldn't have the posts. There are lots of great swimbaits and minnow grubs out there that produce very well. However like joshy said, there are a lot that don't. I have been through dozens of brands and styles from all over baitshops and online. There are only a handful that I would truly recommend. One of my favorites is no longer in production, so I found some that looked like it with more details. It was junk. When people like AJ and Joshy put all there love for fishing into a bait you know it's gonna be quality, otherwise I'm sure they wouldn't waste their time throwing it. I think there is a difference between an ad campaign and capitalizing on others existing interest. Great looking bait AJ, I found a blue and sliver that has been doing very well. Wish there were more out there


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

I love this post it really is all about the guys out there who are making there own baits,whether they produce them for just themselves or for others as well. You gotta love the sport and then as i know Joshy and A.J. both do but more the satisfaction of using a bait you made personally catch fish. Man that has to be a awesome feeling. A.J. i know your tactic to start this thread is working see we are all posting on here about baits while you are probably at my hoover hole catching fish on your bait!! Stop that!!! Keep the interesting stuff coming and i mean that. I SAY THANK YOU TO ALL THE BAIT MAKERS ON OGF!! I sit for hours some nights looking at the amazing quality baits that are produced by you guys. Keep it up. And by the way anyone of you who needs a field tester to try out baits i know someone who loves to test them!!!


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

fishslim said:


> A.J. i know your tactic to start this thread is working see we are all posting on here about baits while you are probably at my hoover hole catching fish on your bait!! Stop that!!!:


Indeed, I met up with aj tonight and tho slow the hoover hole did produce on his hand pours..


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Big Joshy said:


> streamsalker, to keep the peace ill oblige. edited the pic out.


Yea I really didn't mind your post to be honest, I was sorta waiting for you to respond. What was sorta irritating me was for a second there the central ohio board and Big Joshy Lure's was eerily reminiscent of the relationship between In-Fisherman and Rapala. For those that don't know In-Fisherman basically became one giant advertisement for Rapala, I mean I dont have any problem with them talking about how well some Rapalas work, but they more or less featured/focused on them in literally every article. It got old fast because surely there were other lures/presentations that would work just as well, however they went by the wayside because of Rapala $$$. Needless to say I stopped reading, it got old, fast. 

Sure both of our baits obviously produce impressive numbers of fish but to act like they are the only lures that will catch them right now is a bit misleading. I'm sure I wasn't the only one who was getting a little annoyed with the intense focus on them. Its worth noting that I believe Joshy 100% when he says he is uncomfortable with the publicity, honestly that's why you rarely ever hear me mention mine, the last thing I want is for people to think im trying to take advantage of OGF and write me off as a sell-out.

And one of the reasons I started this thread to show other people that there are other hand-pourers out there, I think there are already several people on here who have picked up on joshy's lead and are starting up business's of there own based on there personal designs. I just wanted to "go on the record" if you will, before everything blew up. That and I absolutely love fishing this time of year and had a rather good day that I wanted to share.


http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Assassin...ct/15743/71435 are indeed similar to one of my designs but as Joshy said be very careful when comparing baits based on appearance alone. I spent alot of time making sure the sides were balanced and paid rather close attention to body shape/tone. I actually first started out using them almost exclusively for smallmouth. I would rig them weightless and "walk the dog em" right under the surface almost like a zara spook. They would dart from side-to-side and then that tail would gradually come to a crawl and BLAM! Actually shot some footage with my brother one year of us just blasting Smallies with them 



 I know its a rather poor shot but you can see how that tail still spins without any weight, just for giggles throw one of your regular twisters weightless on a plain hook and see what it does, most wont spin a single revolution. Shot a separate video that same day of me and my bro catching in upwards of 30 Smallies in about an hour, they were coming in cast after cast, just erupting on that zara-spook/fluke style action. Haven't released that one as it features one of my prime spots. But yea, brother got this one, his PB, (along with a dozen + others) as we were filming.







. 

Later on I revised that particular design (same design as the silver one) so it would work weighted too, and it turned out to be killer for S-eye and just about everything else...About 1/2 the fish in my gallery were caught on my plastics, everything from flatheads to channels to crappie to smallies. Should have them for sale in the near future, unfortunately it's probably going to be a bit, sorry guys


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

93stratosfishnski said:


> Indeed, I met up with aj tonight and tho slow the hoover hole did produce on his hand pours..


Yup, throwing them in heavy current on a 1/2oz jig believe it or not, hoover is churning out that water! (cough cough). To be honest a deep diving clown Xrap probably would have worked just as well if not better, then again there like $8.00.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Big Joshy said:


> streamsalker, to keep the peace ill oblige. edited the pic out.
> 
> BTW. Im a little uncomfortable with all the HOORA beleive it or not. Its starting to sound to good to be true which usually means something! Anybody thats wondering if its a scheme to push baits just dosent know me very well.


Uhh yeah buddy.. I just ordered a bunch and I BETTER be catching some fish, know what I mean???

BTW, I think Fishslim could catch saugeye with a hunk of steel belted radial on a hook.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

totally agree about the infisherman rapala alliance thing. I learned how to fish by reading that magazine and now it annoys me so much I cant hardly read them anymore.


and sorry Massilon buckeye no gauantees!  but plenty of people have had good results who arent named fishslim!


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Ok question is; who is going to create a stickbait that is completely suspendable at whatever depth you desire? Get rid of all the tricks with the weight and actually create a bait that completely suspends in the water column. - I gotta feeling our next big discussion will be about how stickbaits perform and if there is a huge difference between floaters, suspenders, or sinkers... Can you see that coming? 
While we are on the topic, we can discuss line freezing up, along with eyelits.
My point:
Swimbaits, twistertails are producing right now. Speed and size are helping but the greatest factor is location. 
have fun!
ying


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

ying6 said:


> Ok question is; who is going to create a stickbait that is completely suspendable at whatever depth you desire?


Do you think this is even possible with slight variations in water density/temperature/other factors?


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Ok for the record i have not and will not be paid in any way for promoting a lure made by Big Joshy. If all remember i started fishing a secret bait over 2 years ago that was not made by Josh but by another excellent lure maker and designer for 20-30 years who wanted me to try his swimbaits in other lakes around central Ohio to see if they worked as well in them and not in just his home lake. That became after trying those bait a few times my passion as to learning and seeing what all ways you could use them to catch SAUGEYES! I fell in love with there action and the way fish treat them when they come by them with a crushing hit way down there throats. Then Josh started having some fun making his own molds and asked me to test some with him. Which we did and he kept tweaking them and still is till he got what he was looking for. Well then he wanted to see if anyone else would want them, i told him that they were to good to not sale to other people and it went from there. So i am sorry if i have offened anyone on the site for my passion about the bait i am using 85% of the time over the last 2 years and i am telling you now if my other buddy truly wanted to sale his product i would tell the world about them to because they just flat out work and especially coming up with the water getting colder and colder. Go buy some store boughts and fish them in 30 some degree water and see what action you get flat out in most cases none. I have said in the past and will say it again if i test a bait and do not like it i will flat out say it. I do not care if it hurts the makers feelings i will tell him what i see needs changed to make it right. SO AS OF NOW I WILL ONLY REFER IN MY POST TO THE BAIT I AM USING AS A SWIMBAIT NO NAMES WILL BE MENTIONED . ERRR Unless some one realy does want to pay me for using them!! My post are always infomercials i try to tell everyone what i caught the fish on,how it was done and water depths and somewhat locations to try and help people i will not stop doing that. My reason to be on this site has never changed to promote fishing my passion and to try to inspire others to start enjoying the world of fishing. By the way i caught 11 saugeyes last night in about a hour and a half in a channel with a rouge jr. chrome blue orange belly with one 22" and 5 other quality one. Hint to jerk baiter's right now in shallower lakes reel faster and twitch more no long pauses it will produce more fish at this time i am seeing. Good fishing to all!!


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up on the stick bait presentation at this time slim, Tried the long pause an twitchin 2 nights ago to no avail, if I remember right a cple yrs back you had a post on getting them shallow in the middle of the day, rippin lips and I are going to give it one hell of a shot tomorrow on Buckeye. If anyone wants to give me a heads up on the crappie or eyes feel free to send me a pm lol. Good luck all an lets try an think for ourselves an use the advice given.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Troy,
Don't bother, you were just trying to help people catch fish. Hopefully the fishermen on this site can see that. It is definitely your passion, enjoy it and keep giving good information. I know it is nice to have baits that people have confidence in when going out. Makes the decision and feeling as though you may get a fish that night more realistic. 
I have fished Big Joshy swims and Marty swims for a while now and you are right... they make a difference.
though my thoughts might not mean much, I look at this site and what we do in a pretty simple manner. "I just like to fish".


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

So few people give actual detailed reports on here I would never condemn one who does. Obviously people can post their catches and the board is used for bragging, which is more than fine. But lure, depth, temp, terrain are far more useful, whether someone is selling baits or not. I always try to put some useful info in my posts to go along with the catch but always appreciate the guys that go above and beyond when they post. Several people on here are overly helpful and should be appreciated. 

I've gained a lot of confidence in "swimbaits" so I have been using them almost exclusively but I've been fishing next to guys using twisters catching fish. A lot of stuff is working if you're in the right spot.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

fishslim said:


> Ok for the record i have not and will not be paid in any way for promoting a lure made by Big Joshy. If all remember i started fishing a secret bait over 2 years ago that was not made by Josh but by another excellent lure maker and designer for 20-30 years who wanted me to try his swimbaits in other lakes around central Ohio to see if they worked as well in them and not in just his home lake. That became after trying those bait a few times my passion as to learning and seeing what all ways you could use them to catch SAUGEYES! I fell in love with there action and the way fish treat them when they come by them with a crushing hit way down there throats. Then Josh started having some fun making his own molds and asked me to test some with him. Which we did and he kept tweaking them and still is till he got what he was looking for. Well then he wanted to see if anyone else would want them, i told him that they were to good to not sale to other people and it went from there. So i am sorry if i have offened anyone on the site for my passion about the bait i am using 85% of the time over the last 2 years and i am telling you now if my other buddy truly wanted to sale his product i would tell the world about them to because they just flat out work and especially coming up with the water getting colder and colder. Go buy some store boughts and fish them in 30 some degree water and see what action you get flat out in most cases none. I have said in the past and will say it again if i test a bait and do not like it i will flat out say it. I do not care if it hurts the makers feelings i will tell him what i see needs changed to make it right. SO AS OF NOW I WILL ONLY REFER IN MY POST TO THE BAIT I AM USING AS A SWIMBAIT NO NAMES WILL BE MENTIONED . ERRR Unless some one realy does want to pay me for using them!! My post are always infomercials i try to tell everyone what i caught the fish on,how it was done and water depths and somewhat locations to try and help people i will not stop doing that. My reason to be on this site has never changed to promote fishing my passion and to try to inspire others to start enjoying the world of fishing. By the way i caught 11 saugeyes last night in about a hour and a half in a channel with a rouge jr. chrome blue orange belly with one 22" and 5 other quality one. Hint to jerk baiter's right now in shallower lakes reel faster and twitch more no long pauses it will produce more fish at this time i am seeing. Good fishing to all!!


common now, you should know me better then to think those comments were aimed at you. I know your good peoples just trying to help other guys get fish, I've seen you do the same with basically whatever your slaying them on. The ONLY thing I was trying to get at with the In-fisherman analogy was the reports that only mention of one brand of product, that was it! They just sorta get old I guess? Again I have no problem with guys touting baits, but as streamstalker noted it was sort of starting to sound like an advertisement with _multiple_ different people reporting about there success. In no way shape or form was I trying to insinuate that there was some collaborative effort to promote joshy/make him money, but things came together such that it appeared that way. I myself even went out of my way to throw him a bone in my initial post...come on now..


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

I don't think anyone came off sounding like they were advertising a product. 

I know when I find something that _really_ works I want to tell everyone about it, whether it be a lure or a piece of software.


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

seethe303 said:


> I don't think anyone came off sounding like they were advertising a product.
> 
> I know when I find something that _really_ works I want to tell everyone about it, whether it be a lure or a piece of software.


 
agreed. simply looks to me (myself included) like people saying, "hey this is what's working for me".


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Yea same hear guys. When i talked about the swaggin swims, Thats what was working! It just happens that i purchased the baits at a good time,and was able to find out for myself how great of a product they are. If i like a product i praise a product. If i dont like a product, i warn others of my opinion. I, like others use this board to try and teach some people how to catch fish. LOL and to brag, and to learn from everyone else.Actually I have probaly learned something one way or another by every poster on thes thread! But theres nothing wrong with that! 
Both baits look super good! Acklac you really have me wanting to try out those swimming tails! They look Great! and love the idea about walking the dog weightless with them for bass. I often hook a tube bait weightless,texas rigged and fish it walk the dog style. And you also got me wondering if a paddle tail would do weightless walking the dog(probaly just spin on top??)
Any ways good fishing to all, Im heading out around 2 am Lookin for some Big eyes!!
Oh and slim, Ive gotten them on cranks as well my last couple trips! And actually its been the smaller sized baits to. One night a floater and suspender fished right next to each other pulled the same amount of fish all the same size, then the next night it had to be a floater to get bit! Darn fish can be picky!


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

i talk about my hand pours and the thread gets deleted


----------



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

Anyone wanting to sell or promote their makes on here should also be required to include the testing location Lets say within a quarter mile...

but only to members with 157 posts or more


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

foxbites said:


> i talk about my hand pours and the thread gets deleted





meisjedog said:


> Anyone wanting to sell or promote their makes on here should also be required to include the testing location Lets say within a quarter mile...
> 
> but only to members with 157 posts or more


Thanks, I needed to lol.

At the end of the day this is the first time this board (central ohio) has had to deal with a member operating for-profit and I think it took some of us by surprise. This board has always been about fishing and goodtimes, hopefully we can all get back to that. Sorry if I offended anyone, please believe that was not my intent.


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

A guy from Frankfort named Weasel makes these lures that blow the saugeyes mind!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks good Ol Weasel for keeping it on the down low with loyal customers!!!!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Acklac your last post what are you saying? Who is the member operating for profit you are talking about? If it is who i think then you need to realize he is more then a member he is also a sponsor on the site. You say get back to fishing and you make statements that are out of line. If anyone is doing wrong on this site the moderators or owners handle it not us user members who are able to use this site for free. I apologize if i am wrong and you are a moderator for this site and i did not know but if not leave it up to them. How is is wrong for anyone on here to state what a lure or product they are using is doing for them? If many who have the product are all catching fish on it does that mean they are not allowed to tell there results to the rest of the members here on the site? When you say to many people are talking about it and it gets old hearing that a specific bait is catching alot of fish,then i would say go out and fish with something else like you did with your bait and let us know about it instead of complain that you heard enough from everybody about it. Do not understand where you are coming from at all. Got your P.M. and i am fine with it not upset with anyone just would like the confusing comments to go away!! then maybe we could get back to fishing talk on here. Stumphawg ???????? what was that


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

To be completely honest there really isn't anything more I have to add


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

acklac7,

You need to get over it, your jealousy and bruised ego doesn't come across too well on here

If Vib-e is mentioned in almost every post because that is what guys are using to catch fish you are fine. If a member makes a hand pour swimbait that works and is being used to catch fish and it is reported as such you have an issue because it is TOO successful. Not the bait but the member getting too many accolades for a bait that is catching fish

It is coming into a tough time of the year for you, everybody will be posting about Vib-e's in almost every ice fishing report. It will be like an infomercial about those lures because they work. Oh the pain of it all. If you can find out who the owner of Vib-e is you can chide them also

Why should anyone stop posting their success with any lure? Because it makes you a little light headed with envy if it happens to be a lure that a member developed and made. 

Maybe a once a week acklac thread dedicated to your fishing prowess would get you enough attention to leave everyone else alone.

unbelievably small!


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

Hey Slim, just trying to lighten everybody up a bit. When things get tense the weasel always comes out of the hole. Enjoy reading all these saugeye post from all you guys.


----------



## Cobe24 (Sep 14, 2007)

If Josh makes a good bait, which I am convinced he does, why not share it with all? At times, it seems like a high percentage of OGF anglers are using them. However, if they catch fish above or even AT the same rate as jigs, vibes, sticks, whatever, why not support the hometown guy?


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

The owner fo VIB"E" is sitting on the couch right next to me watching the Buckeyes, he is my cousin. And we went out last night to Indian and did not catch a thing, used Vibe's the whole time, those baits suck! Haha so don't buy them. Just kidding. Swimbaits are catching fish right now, and people are excited and are reporting what they are slaying the fish on. Heck sometime people refuse to disclose what bait they caught there fish on. I don't see it as advertisement. A local man made a good bait (haven't tried them yet, I just hear, and he is providing it to OGFer's and they are having great success. I don't know, I just don't see the problem here. People are catching fish and Big Joshy is seeing a bait he put lots of time into become successful. Everyone should be happy! Like Lindy said, just wait for the VIB"E" reports, the season is upon us and I know I will be reported the exact size, color, etc. It's all about helping people catch fish.



Lundy said:


> acklac7,
> 
> You need to get over it, your jealousy and bruised ego doesn't come across too well on here
> 
> ...


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

This thread is going south, fast! Tinges of jealousy swirling with blotches of salesmanship! 

If the bait works, who cares? Make a bait that catches them better and succeed at selling them in a way that doesn't anger most of the community.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Lets not forget, big Joshy swimbaits are a sponsor of Ogf, and its through his generosity that all the teams at the tourney got his swims in their hand. I have yet to see him self promote on here, and even if he did that is his right as a sponsor.

Sounds to me like they work extremely well and guys are excited about them as a result. This is not a bad thing, considering we are all here to learn and catch more fish. 

Moving on, and sorry your success has come with some drama Joshy! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

